# Back door Barry is after the guns again



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The budget submitted by the President for the 2015 fiscal year contained some shocking tax and spending increases, but lost in the shuffle were Obama's attempts to impose his gun control agenda. Resigned to the fact that gun control is not going to happen through acts of Congress, the president has been attempting to achieve his unconstitutional goals through the backdoor.
> 
> The White House released a statement regarding the gun control aspects of the budget:
> 
> Supports the "Now is the Time" initiative, the President's plan to protect our children and our communities by reducing gun violence through improved background checks by the FBI and improved data via the National Criminal History Improvement Program, inspections of Federally-licensed firearms dealers, improved tracing and ballis­tics analysis, and efforts to keep guns out of the hands of dangerous criminals. The Budget provides training for State and local law enforcement to prevent and respond to active shooters and prevent mass casualties, invests in programs to identify mental health issues early and continues the Comprehensive School Safety Program and other initiatives to enhance school security.


Lets see now Fast and Furious was the first we knew of his back door tricks. He uses the IRS for some of his dirty work too. They hassled conservative non profit groups in the past. Now I noticed the mental health issues. I'll bet that means any member of the Tea Party, or perhaps just voting conservative. Maybe an American flag on your truck is a mental health issue. Maybe a support your troops bumper sticker is wacky in his book. Then there are those crazies that don't like radical Muslims.

Now if he really wants to get guns out of the hands of criminals great, but everything he proposes doing so far only takes them out of the hands of the innocent making them the helpless.


----------

